# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  Molla, MOSAD, Peşmerge ve ABD Türkü katled.

## anau

> Faşist ABD askerleri, sisnsi yahudi istihbaratı, peşmerge münafığı ve sözde müslüman gerçekte yahudi uşağı bedir muhafızları atlı fasıklar toptan Türkmen kardeşlerimizi günlerce katletmişler. Bizi yöneten sebatasit dönmeler durum karşısında önce haberimiz yok demişler. ABD dış işleri bakanı C. Reis saldırıyı önceden Türk hükümetine bildirdik demiştir. Yani TC Hükümetinin onayı ile 4 lü melun çete masum kardeşlerimizi günlerce havadan bombaladıktan sonra şehre girerek masum insanları katletmişlerdir. Peki her zaman konuşan iş adamaları ve malum sivil toplum örğütleri veya olur olmaz her konuda fetva veren ve iki israili ölünce sabahlara kadar ağladım uyuyamadım diyen ve 650.000 müslüman Irakta katledilince ağzını açmaayn masonik din baronu vede onun yalakası malum basın ve diğer masonik basın. Maşallah hepsi Türke ve İslama karşı olmakta el ve güç birliği yapmış. Ve gizli ortak Pers münafıkları görümüzün içine baka baka Türkmenleri katletmişlerdir. 
> 
> Peki Türk Milleti ne yapıyor? Ne yapacak malum basının hasırladığı haberler, diziler ve futbolla uyuyor. Nereye kadar bu uyku ve bu gaflet !!!!!


Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
.................................................. .........

*Saddamğın idamına İran niçin seviniyor?* 
Bir İslam ülkesi olan Irakğın 23 yıllık devlet başkanı Saddam Hüseyin, Iraklı sünniler Kurban Bayramının birinci gününü kutlarken idam edildi! Uyduruk bir mahkemenin verdiği idam kararının infazının bayram gününe denk getirilmesinin elbette bir anlamı var. 
İranğa savaş açarak, Kuveytği işgal ederek, ABDğnin İslam topraklarına yerleşmesini sağlayan Saddam, idamı hak etmiş olsun veya olmasın, ABD-İngiltere-İsrail koalisyonu tarafından kurban bayramında, İslamiyetle de dalga geçilircesine ğkurbanğ edildi!

*** 
İnfazda hazır bulunan hakim kılıklı Münir Haddad, Saddamğın asılmadan önce, ğUmarım birlik içinde kalırsınız. Sizi uyarıyorum: İran koalisyonuna güvenmeyin, bu insanlar tehlikeliğ dediğini söyledi. 
Saddamğın ğİran koalisyonuğ dediği, Irakğtaki İran destekli şii güçlerin ABD-İngiltere-İsrail koalisyonu ile işbirliği içinde olmasıdır. ABD ile İran arasında bu yönde gizli bir uzlaşma olduğu yönünde haberler de geliyor. 
Los Angeles Times gazetesi, Saddam Hüseyinği idam edenlerin Iraklı şii direnişçi lideri Sadrğın adamları olduğunu yazdı. 

*** 
Hamas sözcüsü Fevzi Barhum ise ğABD, savaş esirlerinin korunmasına yönelik uluslararası hukuk kurallarının tamamını çiğnemiştir. Saddam Hüseyin bir savaş esiriydiğ dedi. Barhum, infazın bayrama denk gelmesiyle ilgili olarak, ğBu Arap ve tüm Müslüman sokaklarına bir mesajdır: Amerikalılar bütün Müslümanları tehdit etmiştirğ ifadesini kullandı. 

Nitekim, haber kanallarından birine Türkçe açıklamalar yapan Amerikan derin devletinin Türkiye uzmanlarından Henry Barkey, ğBu idam Suriye gibi ülkelerin liderlerini de korkutacaktırğ gibi laflar etti! 
Saddam, ülkesindeki şiilere ve Kürtlere yönelik katliam yapmakla suçlanmıştı. Türkmenlere yönelik katliamlarını ise Türkiyeğye göç etmiş Irak Türkmenleri ve birkaç milliyetçi yazar dışında gündeme getiren olmadı. 

Fakat, ABD Başkanı Bush, Saddamğdan çok daha fazla suçludur. ğKimyasal silah üretiyorğ gerekçesiyle işgal ettirdiği Irakğta 650 bin kişinin katline sebep olmuştur. Irakğta kimyasal silah olmadığını da sonradan kabul etmiştir. Bu, bir itiraftır. 

Bushğu bu suçtan yargılayacak bir mahkeme yok henüz! Belki ABD halkı adına bir mahkeme kurulabilir! Ve asıl Bushğun yargılanması, ğdünyanın demokrasiye ulaşma sürecinde önemli bir kilometre taşığ olabilir. Yoksa Saddamğın idamı, Irakğı demokrasiye değil, parçalanmaya götürür. 
Saddamğın gençliğinde CIAğya çalıştığı biliniyor! Nitekim, 
İngiliz The İndependent gazetesi yazarı Robert Fisk, 
ğAmerika tarafından yaratılan ve yok edilen diktatörğ başlıklı yorumunda ğSaddamğın işlediği en büyük savaş suçu olan 1980 İran işgalini kim cesaretlendirdi? İran ve Kürtlere sıktığı kimyasal silahların bileşenlerini ona kim sattı? Biz yaptıkğ dedi. 

*** 
ABD, İngiltere, İsrail ve İran, idamdan memnun olduğunu açıkladı! 

İdamdan önce, İran İslam Cumhuriyetiğnin Ankara Büyükelçiliği Basın Müsteşarlığı, Türkiyeğdeki gazetelerin genel yayın müdürlerine gönderdiği uzun bir yazıda, nükleer enerji üretmeleri ile ilgili olarak BMğnin aldığı sınırlayıcı kararı eleştirdi. Nükleer enerjiyi barışçı amaçlarla üreteceklerini ve her türlü uluslararası denetime açık olduklarını bildirdikleri halde bu kararın verildiğini açıkladı. 

Peki ama kendisi Amerikağnın tehdidi altında iken komşu bir ülkenin devlet başkanının Amerikalılar güdümünde idam edilmesine sevinmek ne demek oluyor? 

ABD, ğnükleer silah üretiyorğ bahanesiyle İranğı bombalar ve bu arada İran Cumhurbaşkanını da öldürürse iyi mi olur? 

*Arslan BULUT* 

*Sınırda 270 bin Mehmetçik ve Irak'ın Mustafa Kemal Paşa'sı!* 
Amerikan işgal kuvvetleri, birkaç haftadan beri yeniden Telafer'e yüklendi. Bu arada Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı karargahını geçici olarak şırnak'a kurduğu ve 270 bin Mehmetçiği bölgede konuşlandırdığı haberleri televizyonlarda yayınlandı. Necati üzgen ve Nejat Eslen gibi emekli generaller, bu harekatın, psikolojik, stratejik ve taktik açıdan çok önemli olduğunu belirtiyor. 
Bildiğiniz gibi ABD'nin Irak'taki 150 bin askeri var. Barzani'nin ordusu ve PKK ile birlikte hesaplanırsa Irak'taki ABD ordusu da 270 bin kişi sayılabilir! Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin Irak'ta gerçekte neler olduğunu çok iyi bildiğine dair kuvvetli emareler de var. 

*** 
ABD ile İran arasında atışmalar sürerken, Telafer'de CIA peşmergeleri ile birlikte İran destekli Bedir Kuvvetleri'nin de bulunduğu bize gelen bilgiler arasındadır! Buna nasıl bir anlam vermek gerekir, henüz net bir yorum yapamıyorum! İran, bu konuyu Türk kamuoyuna nasıl açıklar bilmiyorum! 
İran, Güney Irak'a da hakim oluyor! Yürekli çıkışlarından dolayı çok takdir ettiğim Mukteda Es Sadr'ın bile İran yörüngesine girdiğine dair haberler geliyor. Oysa Sadr, Türkiye'ye sıcak bakıyordu! 

*** 
Diğer taraftan Irak'taki direniş örgütünün, "dünyanın en güçlü asimetrik savaş yapan ordusu" niteliğine kavuştuğu, hatta Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın direniş modelini uyguladığı da ilan ediliyor. 
Irak Demokrat Türkmen Partisi Sözcüsü Kasım ümer, Telafer'de katliam yapanların, ABD askerleri arasında bulunan CIA timleriyle, CIA peşmergeleri olduğunu söylüyor ve 300 bin nüfusu bulunan Telafer'de 150 bin kişinin şehri terk ettiğini, 30 bin eve her gün 3000 ABD askeri ve 5000 peşmerge-Bedir milisleri tarafından baskınlar yapıldığını bildiriyor. 
Irak Türkmenlerine göre, Abbasi döneminden beri Irak'ın yönetiminde Türkmenler her zaman etkin olmuştur. Direnişte de Türkmenlerin rolü önemlidir. Direniş, Saddam yakalandıktan sonra daha da güçlenmiştir. 
Iraklı Türkmenlerin 1920'deki direnişi "Hareketi Kemaliye" adı ile örgütlenmişti. Bugün de Irak'ın Kuvayı Milliye Hareketi, aynı ilkelerle Amerikalılara Irak'ı dar etmektedir. 

*** 
Telafer'de bir Türk gazeteci, bir Türkmen kadına soruyor: 
-Kocan nerede? 
-Cephede! 
-Cephe nerede? 
-Cephe her yerde! 
Görüldüğü gibi, direniş, Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın "Hattı Müdafaa yoktur, sathı müdafaa vardır, o satıh bütün vatandır" stratejisine göre sürdürülüyor. Samarra'ya saldırdığı gün, Irak'ın 75 noktasında Amerikalılara cevap verildi! üuval hadisesinden 6 gün sonra Telafer'de Baas Partisi bürosundaki Amerikan karargahına girildi. Bu olayda Amerikalılar 26 ölü, 250 yaralı verdi. Musul'da 5 Türk polisi vurulduktan 6 gün sonra ümer adında, 23 yaşında, yeni evli bir direnişçi, Gazvani askeri karargahına polis kılığında girdi, "30 ölü, 60 yaralı" açıklaması yapıldı. ülü ve yaralıların toplam sayısı 150 idi. 

*** 
ABD kuvvetlerinin peşmergeler arasından yetiştirdiği infaz ekipleri ile irtibatı ise Guam'da yetiştirilen CIA peşmergeleri sağlıyor. Irak İçişleri Bakanlığı'na bağlı "kelle koparma ekipleri"ini CIA, MI6 ve Mossad yönlendiriyor. Direnişçilerin de infaz ekipleri var. Irak'a Türkiye'den uçak benzini taşıyan Türk şoförler de direnişçiler tarafından öldürülüyor. 
PKK'ya C-4 veya A-4 patlayıcıları ABD ordusu veriyor. 
Telafer, petrol ve doğalgaz yatağı, Irak tahılının yüzde 90'ını üreten bir tahıl ambarı, Suriye ve Irak'taki iki Kürt bölgesi arasında tampon bölge, Irak, Suriye ve Türkiye arasında düğüm noktası olması ve ABD ve İsrail'in kuzeye sarkmasının önünde sed oluşturması sebebiyle Türkiye açısından çok büyük önem taşıyor. 

*** 
Kasım ümer'in araştırmalarına göre Mustafa Kemal Paşa, 15 Nisan 1920 anlaşması ile İdrisi Sunusi'yi Irak'a kral yapacaktı, anlaşmaya göre halifelik Türkiye'de kalacak, herkes kendi milli kurtuluş mücadelesini verecek ve kurtuluştan sonra konfederasyona gidilecekti. Ancak Irak'ta İngilizler hakim olunca bu plan gerçekleşmedi. 
Osmanlı'nın Ortadoğu stratejisi, Nusaybin, Deyrezur ve Telafer üçgenini kontrol altına almaya dayanıyordu. Bu üçgene hakim olan devletin Ortadoğu'ya hakim olacağı öngörülüyordu. Emperyalizm, bu üç stratejik noktayı üç ayrı ülkeye, Türkiye, Suriye ve Irak'a bıraktı. Telafer çözülürse, sıra Suriye ve Türkiye'ye gelecek! 
Irak Demokrat Türkmen Partisi sözcüsü Kasım ümer, bir süre önce "Telafer üanakkale'dir" demiş ve bu söz basında yankı bulmuştu ama bana göre Telafer, Irak'ın aynı zamanda hem Samsun'u, hem İnegöl'ü dür! Irak'ın Mustafa Kemal'i kim onu bilmiyorum! Fakat bir Türkmen olduğu söyleniyor!

*İRANğda TüRKLER - Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ* 

Bir İran gazetesinde İran Türkleriğnin en büyük kesimini oluşturan Güney Azerbaycan Türkleriğne hakaret edilmesi üzerine, on binlerce Türk Tebriz ve Tahranğda büyük gösteriler düzenleyerek devlet binalarının da içinde olduğu binaları hedef aldı. Olaylarda 10 Türkğün öldüğü haberleri geliyor. Olaylar sırasında bazı haber kanallarında İranğdaki olayların veriliş şekli şöyleydi. ğTebrizğde Azericeğye hakaret edilmesine kızan Azeriler gösteri yürüyüşleri yaptılar vs. vs.ğ Bu bana 1950ğlerin sonunda bir gazetemizde çıkan bir ilanı hatırlattı. İlan şöyleydi: ğBüyük Rus opera sanatçısı Ayşe Azizova Ankarağda konser verecek.ğ 

Bazı kafalar, eskiden Sovyetler Birliğinde Türk bulunmadığını ileri sürenler, şimdi 35 milyon İran Türkünü görmemezlikten gelmeye çalışıyorlar. Oysa İranğa adımını atan herkesin ilk göreceği şeylerden birisi İranğın bir Türk ülkesi olduğudur. Ne kadar Fars şovenizminin baskısı altında tutulsa da İran Türklüğü, Anadolu Türklüğünün Anadoluğdaki hakimiyetinden daha uzun bir süre İranğda egemen olmuştur. şah İsmail ve Nadir şah gibi Türk tarihinin önemli simaları İran Türk imparatorlarıdır. 

İranğda bir Azeri Türkünün bana ğBize bir Kuzeyde Azeri diyorlar bir de siz Azeri diyorsunuz. Neden diyorsunuz bilmiyorum. Biz kendimize Türk derizğ deyişini asla unutmadım. Keza İran Dış İşleri Bakanlığından bir yetkilinin Tebrizğe gitmeden önce bana ğTebrizğde Farsça konuşursan 1 lira olan şeyin değeri derhal 2 lira olurğ demesini de unutmadım. Tebriz % 100 bir Türk kentidir. Türkçe yaşar, Türkçe düşünür ve Türkçe ölürsünüz. Kentin aydınlarının büyük bir bölümü Türkiyeğde eğitim görmüşlerdir. Tatillerini Türkiyeğde geçirirler. 

Tahran 12 milyon kişilik bir dev kenttir. Bu kentte de hiç Farsça öğrenmeden yıllarca yaşamanız mümkündür. üünkü yarısı Türk olan bu kentte Türkçe her işinizi çözmeniz mümkündür. Ne yazık ki, Türkiye ve Türk milliyetçileri İran Türklüğüne gereken önemi hiçbir zaman vermemişlerdir. Hatta ğTürkiyeğden sonra en büyük Türk ülkesi neresidir?ğ sorusuna bir çok Türk milliyetçisi İranğı düşünmeden ğüzbekistanğ cevabını verir. 

Ancak artık özellikle iletişim alanındaki gelişmeler sonunda Türkiye Türklüğü, İran Türklüğünün ve İran Türklüğü, Türkiye Türklüğünün karşılıklı olarak bilicine varmaktadır. İranğdaki son olaylarda göstermektedir ki, İran Türklüğü üzerindeki Fars şovenisti baskıların sürmesi durumunda İranğın birliğini sağlaması mümkün olmayacaktır. İran parçalanmamalıdır. İranğdaki bir çok Türk milliyetçisi de İranğı doğal ve haklı olarak vatanı görmekte, bu vatanın parçalanmamasını istemektedir. Ancak aynı Türk milliyetçileri İranğda demokrasi talep etmekte, Türklerin aşağılanmasına karşı her geçen gün güçlenen bir direnç geliştirmektedirler.


*Anketin altın lütfen yazı yazmayın*

----------

